# Any ideas for engine mods to a phaeton?



## danv (Jul 20, 2004)

Looking for ideas for a phaeton such as chip, mapping or stand alones. Any ideas or suggestions?


----------



## patatron (Aug 10, 2003)

*Re: Any ideas for engine mods to a phaeton? (danv)*

Leave it stock! If you want to modify a car, you chose the wrong one. It is beautiful just the way it is! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## danv (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: Any ideas for engine mods to a phaeton? (patatron)*

I think that if this was so then the w12 would not have seen any power increase. After driving this car it is obvious that it has a lot of weight to push around. I just feel that 30k to get the added power it needs is a little costly.


----------



## Baltimoron (Oct 10, 2001)

*Re: Any ideas for engine mods to a phaeton? (danv)*

Do you have the V8 or W12? At any rate If you are serious about performance, you may have to become willing to part with your car so that a tuner like GIAC or Wetterauer can use your car as a test bed for making a chip. You may also be able to have a custom exhaust made and if you have the equipment, you can bend your own pipes for a cold air intake.
If you have the W12 I recall the new Bentley Continental having a twin turbo version of the W12. If you could build your own turbo system with the Bentley as a model, you would have a very potent Q-Ship.


----------



## danv (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: Any ideas for engine mods to a phaeton? (CoolWhiteWolfsburg)*

Thanks for the help. Any idea on how I can get a hold of those tuners? FYI it is an w8.


----------



## Baltimoron (Oct 10, 2001)

*Re: Any ideas for engine mods to a phaeton? (danv)*

To the best of my knowledge, the Phaeton has the 4.2L 40V VW/Porsche/Audi "corporate" V8 found in the S4, A6, S6, RS6, A8, Touareg, and possibly the Cayenne. The W8 is a B5.5 Passat only motor. Try to check in with the V8 Tech forum if there is one.


----------



## VWGUY4EVER (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: Any ideas for engine mods to a phaeton? (CoolWhiteWolfsburg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CoolWhiteWolfsburg* »_To the best of my knowledge, the Phaeton has the 4.2L 40V VW/Porsche/Audi "corporate" V8 found in the S4, A6, S6, RS6, A8, Touareg, and possibly the Cayenne. The W8 is a B5.5 Passat only motor. Try to check in with the V8 Tech forum if there is one.

What HE said... W8 is Passat only. Phaeton uses Audi 4.2ltr..


----------

